# Naming my new place



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi guys - I am finally opening my restaurant - I have foundthe right place and have all the wheels in motion!!! - I am very excited about the whole prospect!! - The menu is going to be 'global' - a couple of sushi starters (california rolls etc), a bit of tex-mex, a couple of curry dishes, steak, dim sum etc, just a nice and varied eating experience. The only thing is I am stuck for a name that reflects the 'eclectic' menu. We could have some fun with this and come up with some unusual names - any help would be gratefully received:bounce:


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

The world on a plate.


----------



## ajoe (Jan 14, 2008)

*cuisine du monde*


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Ben's Curry Burrito, or, The Curry Burrito.

Taco Wok on the World Sides.


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Taco Wok on the World Sides - FANTASTIC!! - I was thinking up boring things like 'Seasons'!


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

BombayBens Eclectic Plate !?!?!?!?


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

*Mish Mash Nosh*?

Mike


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

perhaps a take on the spanish word for worldly

Mundial

Moon Dee Al


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Where In The World or Where On Earth


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

A name on the tip of my tongue, I mean my fingers . . 

A name describing a city that was on an intersection of important trade routes, especially in Asia . . It hasn't come to mind yet.


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

Babylon?
The silk road?


----------



## rouxtheday (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh Boy!!! 

Is there a prize?:bounce:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

How about Passport?


----------



## indianwells (Jan 2, 2007)

Bombay Mix?

The Melting Pot?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

How about caravansary? Only for a restaurant I'd perhaps use the alternative spelling, caravanserai. Or, even better, the Persian form: karwansarai

A caravansary is an inn built around a large court for acommodating caravans. or, in the Mid-east, any large inn or hostelry. Basically, it served people (and foods) from all over the world---which pretty much describes your new place.


----------



## ajoe (Jan 14, 2008)

New World Cafe

OR

e'Cuisine

OR

Cafe Eclectic or Cafe Eclectique

OR

The Peripatetic Plate


----------



## hbjul (Jun 22, 2007)

I think the "Global Cafe" is nice. Or "Omni" - meaning all over. Best of luck in your venture!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

This is the name of a chain of fondue restaurants in the U.S.- which brings me to the point that you'll need to be sure you don't violate copyright or whatever other laws that apply to naming where you live.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Yeah, don't wanna confuse your place with that ripoff no good crooked Melting Pot place.


----------



## fr33_mason (Jan 9, 2008)

*Azul Burbuja (Spanish for blue bubble)*


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

The World To You


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

κοσμος (that's Greek for "world"), stylized somehow


----------



## psycho chef (Feb 1, 2007)

Play around with your address...or zip code. Like in Manhattan you could be "Two One Two". I owned a global theme restaurant called "Sabrina's", named after my wife. When the name is not going to invoke a particullar cuisine keep it easy to remember but always something _meaningful_ to _you._


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Thought about this a lot last night. I reckon BombayBen says it all

*BOMBAY BEN*

*Good luck*


----------



## montelago (Nov 19, 2007)

Encanto!!!


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Well the address of the place is going to be 33 Silver Street - the town is Warminster and the site is opposite an ancient monument called 'The Obelisk' - for many years it has been an antique shop in the antique district of Warminster Wiltshire - you may find a picture if you google it - I'm not sure - but if anyone cares to play around with these facts and come up with a name!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Obelisk 33?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

oh bla disk, oh bla dask


----------



## fr33_mason (Jan 9, 2008)

The Silver Spire.
Argentum 
Double 3
Shimmer

I'm sure I'll think of more in a bit.

The Silver Atlas
Twin Tr33s


----------



## benrias (May 2, 2003)

With the additional details you just posted, I think a couple of answers are clear:

Silver Street Cafe

Silver Street Bistro


I believe that when people hear the word "Cafe" (or bistro), they are not necessarily predisposed to think that the restaurant will serve "ONE" kind of food only. Rather, I believe most people expect a mix of different foods from a place that is called a "Cafe." 

And there is something to be said about ease of locating the restaurant. My first trip to new york was literally to try the chopped liver sandwich at 2nd Avenue Deli. It was a cinch to find due to its name. (Well, actually, it was a cinch once I realized it was 2nd AVENUE deli and not 2nd STREET deli--but after that it was a cinch!)

Good luck!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

silver tiffin
bento tiffin


----------



## lisbet (Dec 30, 2004)

How about The Cosmopolitan or The Cosmopolitan Cafè. 
Think that perhaps this would reflect the eclectic variation on menu offered.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Too much springs to mind...most of it rubbish 

That Bistro on Silver
That Bistro Place
Monumental Moments
Obelisk Obsession/s
Silver Sensations
Silver Lining
Silver Secrets
B.33 (Bistro 33)
B.O.S.S. (Bistro on Silver Street)
Sublime Silver
Warminster's World/worldwide cafe/bistro/cafe

Although cafe always suggests to me that its a coffee house, that serves some dishes on the side of the coffee, but just as an adjunct. Eh, I'm prob way off mark with that comment  and shall be criticised for it.

If you've got a menu featuring dishes from all over the world, I'd be tempted not to go with any obviously foreign words in the name, as it may indicate to ppl that you're serving one particular type of cuisine.

But hey good luck, and good fortune with your venture. Now the fun begins!

Daina


----------



## chefboyofdees (Nov 11, 2007)

The menu is going to be 'global' - a couple of sushi starters (california rolls etc), a bit of tex-mex, a couple of curry dishes, steak, *dim sum* etc, just a nice and varied eating experience.

Please take no offense to my answer...it is strictly tongue in cheek in response to your mentioning of dim sum. This is the tag line of an old Jewish joke (and since I AM an OLD Jewish joke...it's appropriate).

But the name which came to mind was..."Sum Dum Goy"

Again no offense...just having fun...good shabbos to you all

Cantor Stuart aka ChefBoyofDees


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Chef Boy Ar Dee lol Name it that

mushy noodles in a can, yum


----------



## psycho chef (Feb 1, 2007)

How about "Sofa King". You're tag line could be..."Sofa King tasty!"

There is a furniture store in my future for sure!


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

Global warming :talk: perhaps not PC


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

lol Bazza, but it is catchy tho


----------



## gtull1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Maybe "Cosmos"??


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

OK so I have had a few more suggestions


Seasons
Pot Pourri (spelling?)
Kaliedascope (spelling?)
Labyrinth
Plat Du Jour

I liked Argentum but nobody got it!!

I like Global Warming and may go with that - but not yet decided


----------

